# 2001 and 2008 Mechanical Sample Exams



## navyasw02 (Jul 16, 2010)

Where can one get the 2001 and 2008 Mechanical Sample Exams that everyone is talking about on here? All I see on NCEES.org is a PE Mechanical Sample Questions and Study Book. Thanks for the help!


----------



## navyasw02 (Jul 17, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> Where can one get the 2001 and 2008 Mechanical Sample Exams that everyone is talking about on here? All I see on NCEES.org is a PE Mechanical Sample Questions and Study Book. Thanks for the help!


Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## ChemORME (Jul 17, 2010)

navyasw02 said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > Where can one get the 2001 and 2008 Mechanical Sample Exams that everyone is talking about on here? All I see on NCEES.org is a PE Mechanical Sample Questions and Study Book. Thanks for the help!
> ...


The 2008 NCEES exam is what you are seeing on their website as the PE Mechanical Sample Questions/Study book. The 2001 is only available through ebay/amazon/etc.


----------



## navyasw02 (Jul 18, 2010)

ChemORME said:


> navyasw02 said:
> 
> 
> > navyasw02 said:
> ...



Found the 2008, but cant find the 2001 anywhere. Anybody got one to sell?


----------



## BrianC (Jul 19, 2010)

I have one that I am willing to part with. Send me an e-mail, and we can figure out the details.

[email protected]


----------

